# Got BRUTALLY NT mogged last night around a buncha chill guys



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Long story short, a Tinder girl i had hung out with once before invited over to her friends house where there were 2 girls and 3 guys. After the girls went to sleep us 3 guys were just chillin, they were friendly NT, talking about drugs, music, rap, etc. I wasnt participating that much in the convo since I dont do drugs and dont know current music so already I started to feel out of place

Anyway they wanna play a game where you just put on a beat and spit a few verses and then pass it to the next guy in the circle, he does the same thing, etc.Suddenly my anxiety jumps cause there's like no chance I can participate in this game, like I cant just freestyle rap even if its just a few lines, like no chance. They start it off and are rhyming well, even if its stupid stuff. And the guy looks to me as if I am to go and Im like lemme take this round out bro dont think Ive ever played it, hes like sure no prob. 

They keep going back and forth and my autistic mind is sitting there in wonder on how these NTs are just able to shoot the shit with verses to some beat they never heard of. I am quickly trying to come up with SOME type of verse in my head but literally blank total blank. 

This goes on a while and I keep sitting the rounds out to the point they genuinely are trying to be bros and cool like, Man just give it a shot its all good, say anything bro, its just for fun.

I start to feel bad like I am being a jerk and Im like "S-sorry guys, my brain just isnt wired like that, I think imma take off." They're like Bro its all good, we're sorry if we were pressuring you, just come back you dont gotta play, we feel bad now. But I just stumbled to the door and left


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 12, 2020)

0


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 12, 2020)

If you were ugly they wouldn't have said that


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 12, 2020)

sometimes when you get NT mogged you wonder if you got iq mogged too 
like how they were able to come up with verses like that and you cant


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 12, 2020)

*this is what happens if you try rap and you are not albanian 

@obesecel *


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Gudru said:


> If you were ugly they wouldn't have said that


Its funny one of the guys when I first walked in was like No homo dude but wow you got some nice cheekbones on you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Its funny one of the guys when I first walked in was like No homo dude but wow you got some nice cheekbones on you


Lmfao really?


----------



## Solidcoin (Mar 12, 2020)

Could of said you're dyslexic, nt and iq mogged tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 12, 2020)

Could've told me, I would write a verse for you no prob


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Its funny one of the guys when I first walked in was like No homo dude but wow you got some nice cheekbones on you



How much more do they project than mine? Like if you had to guess the # of millimeters


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> How much more do they project than mine? Like if you had to guess the # of millimeters


I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740



Damn, it sucks when other guys have better natural cheekbones than you when you have effin implants in your damn face


----------



## buflek (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


im sorry i ever doubted you, god


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

buflek said:


> im sorry i ever doubted you, god


YEAH U BETTER BE NIKKA


----------



## ChadKahn (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Long story short, a Tinder girl i had hung out with once before invited over to her friends house where there were 2 girls and 3 guys. After the girls went to sleep us 3 guys were just chillin, they were friendly NT, talking about drugs, music, rap, etc. I wasnt participating that much in the convo since I dont do drugs and dont know current music so already I started to feel out of place
> 
> Anyway they wanna play a game where you just put on a beat and spit a few verses and then pass it to the next guy in the circle, he does the same thing, etc.Suddenly my anxiety jumps cause there's like no chance I can participate in this game, like I cant just freestyle rap even if its just a few lines, like no chance. They start it off and are rhyming well, even if its stupid stuff. And the guy looks to me as if I am to go and Im like lemme take this round out bro dont think Ive ever played it, hes like sure no prob.
> 
> ...



what?


----------



## Kade (Mar 12, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> How much more do they project than mine? Like if you had to guess the # of millimeters


this is an extremely non-nt question to ask

@Amnesia do not directly answer this question if you value NTmaxxing srs


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)

BRUTAL

I had something similar happen to me.
First day of biology class my teacher got us to make a rhyme about something or rather and it was supposed to be funny. It was anonymous, and we gave our rhymes to the teacher so he would read them out, everyone was laughing at each others ones and then mine was dead last, teacher read half out if it out and said "yeaah this ones not funny"


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 12, 2020)

can relate, its over


Goblin said:


> BRUTAL
> 
> I had something similar happen to me.
> First day of biology class my teacher got us to make a rhyme about something or rather and it was supposed to be funny. It was anonymous, and we gave our rhymes to the teacher so he would read them out, everyone was laughing at each others ones and then mine was dead last, teacher read half out if it out and said "yeaah this ones not funny"


Caged, thx


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


> BRUTAL
> 
> I had something similar happen to me.
> First day of biology class my teacher got us to make a rhyme about something or rather and it was supposed to be funny. It was anonymous, and we gave our rhymes to the teacher so he would read them out, everyone was laughing at each others ones and then mine was dead last, teacher read half out if it out and said "yeaah this ones not funny"



When even a puppet is more NT than you


----------



## SHARK (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


Not having an iPhone - autist trait


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


You're gl, but I can tell from miles away that's not your nose. Even though it has a great shape, it's way too thin for a male face.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> You're gl, but I can't tell from miles away that's not your nose. Even though it has a great shape, it's way too thin for a male face.


is my avis nose too thin


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> is my avis nose too thin


Towards the tip yes. Towards the nasion is fine.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Towards the tip yes. Towards the nasion is fine.



In this morph my nose is made thinner and looks better imo


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> In this morph my nose is made thinner and looks better imo
> 
> View attachment 305961


No man, it looks better because the tip blends with the nostrils creating an illusory width at the tip unlike yours which is clearly separated and aggravates the thin body of your nose.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> No man, it looks better because the tip blends with the nostrils creating an illusory width at the tip unlike yours which is clearly separated and aggravates the thin body of your nose.


Guess I need my third rhino. What would I tell my surgeon then to achieve this


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Guess I need my third rhino. What would I tell my surgeon then to achieve this


Can you show me a better pic of your nose from the front and 3/4?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Can you show me a better pic of your nose from the front and 3/4?



Heres a frontal. The entire body of my nose looks like one long hot dog tube, no variation in width I hate it


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 12, 2020)

do u play sports OP. or did u sit alone at lunch


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> do u play sports OP. or did u sit alone at lunch


Literal loner who wandered around at lunch cause I had no one to sit with


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 12, 2020)

no one gives a shit about your nose. you have nice guy eyes. i fix for you:


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Heres a frontal. The entire body of my nose looks like one long hot dog tube, no variation in width I hate it
> View attachment 305975


Can you see how different it becomes just by blending the main body of the nose with the nostrils?


----------



## Feanor (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Heres a frontal. The entire body of my nose looks like one long hot dog tube, no variation in width I hate it
> View attachment 305975


why is a chad like you using an inel phone?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Guess I need my third rhino. What would I tell my surgeon then to achieve this



This is the "flaw" of your nose that makes it look like it's from a nose job:






You can only see in certain lights, but it gives off a "weird" appearance to the nose:






I'd rather focus on the eye area though, eyebrow transplants, for example.



Slayerino said:


> Can you see how different it becomes just by blending the main body of the nose with the nostrils?
> View attachment 305981



Good morph


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

Feanor said:


> why is a chad like you using an inel phone?



Dont give a shit about phones bro lol


Slayerino said:


> Can you see how different it becomes just by blending the main body of the nose with the nostrils?
> View attachment 305981


Its like theyd have to place filler or cartilage towards the tip of the nose to achieve that?


Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 305987
> 
> 
> I'd rather focus on the eye area though, eyebrow transplants, for example.




Yeah going to Taban for eye evaluation, and have been doing minox and latisse for eyebrow thickness, if that doesnt work I've looked into eyebrow translplant


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dont give a shit about phones bro lol
> 
> Its like theyd have to place filler or cartilage towards the tip of the nose to achieve that?
> 
> ...



Why are you getting more surgery?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

@Slayerino 

Does bateman have a similar issue with the tip not blending?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 12, 2020)

Dude, you already get hookups with hot girls on Tinder whenever you feel like starting up the app, what's the point in getting more surgery when you're already in the top 3-5% of males in terms of looks?

Just be glad you don't have my hulking monstrosity of a nose


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 12, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Dude, you already get hookups with hot girls on Tinder whenever you feel like starting up the app, what's the point in getting more surgery when you're already in the top 3-5% of males in terms of looks?
> 
> Just be glad you don't have my hulking monstrosity of a nose


Top 0.00000001% or death


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


Looks good in a shitty bathroom selfie......jfl


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Top 0.00000001% or death



Just be careful, even a slightly uncanny outcome could make you look worse to girls than you do now. You definitely don't want to end up as a 32 y/o sexless incel like myself who has never even gone on a date with a girl


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 12, 2020)

you’re so lucky you’re good looking @Amnesia they woulda lowkey teased you if you weren’t GL ngl.


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @Slayerino
> 
> Does bateman have a similar issue with the tip not blending?


Yes. Same problem. Regarding your question on an earlier post, yes you can fix that with fillers or cartilage graft, if that's a thing.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Mar 13, 2020)

I must have @Amnesia because i dont remember


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 13, 2020)

Its


SurgerySoon said:


> Damn, it sucks when other guys have better natural cheekbones than you when you have effin implants in your damn face


It's lifefuel actually


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 13, 2020)

at least you GET INVITED TO THINGS


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> *this is what happens if you try rap and you are not albanian
> 
> @obesecel *


the only famous albanian is a degenerate hole jfl so that is a bad example


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Mar 13, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Heres a frontal. The entire body of my nose looks like one long hot dog tube, no variation in width I hate it
> View attachment 305975


Lmao that's exactly what my primary rhino did to mine as well. Looks bizarre, but some girls have liked it, god knows why.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 13, 2020)

I would fix your eyes instead of nose. Btw how did you get this V shape on your lower face, is it just low bf? Or implants etc @Amnesia


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 13, 2020)

lol that's cringe af. I wouldn't participate either


Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


aspie stare tbh


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 13, 2020)

Improvisation classes should help with this, they put you through various scenarios and you have to improvise on the spot - for example you are asked to give speech, argue with someone, act drunk, etc.; after a while it gets easier and you can spew stuff without thinking much...


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 13, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> you're already in the top 3-5% of males in terms of looks?


Top 3-5%?

WTF are you smoking lol are you retarded

IRL i have never seen someone who mogs Amnesia - perhaps some are the same or almost mogged him

he is 1 in 10s to 100s of thousands


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 14, 2020)

Goblin said:


> BRUTAL
> 
> I had something similar happen to me.
> First day of biology class my teacher got us to make a rhyme about something or rather and it was supposed to be funny. It was anonymous, and we gave our rhymes to the teacher so he would read them out, everyone was laughing at each others ones and then mine was dead last, teacher read half out if it out and said "yeaah this ones not funny"


non creative incel

mogged to the grave

same scenario happened to me, whenever its my turn or project i make everyone laugh

now lick my shoes you gutter rat


----------



## CristianT (Mar 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Guess I need my third rhino. What would I tell my surgeon then to achieve this



I think you have a problem, my dude.

You are already looking good stop listening to kids who are thinking they are surgeons, JFL. *Your nose is FINE. 

Stop looking at your face/pictures all day and search for every little imperfection. YOU LOOK GOOD, I am saying it again.*

Go live your life and stop spending money on surgeries. Instead of spending money on surgeries just visit the world and meet new people enjoy your life and leave this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Long story short, a Tinder girl i had hung out with once before invited over to her friends house where there were 2 girls and 3 guys. After the girls went to sleep us 3 guys were just chillin, they were friendly NT, talking about drugs, music, rap, etc. I wasnt participating that much in the convo since I dont do drugs and dont know current music so already I started to feel out of place
> 
> Anyway they wanna play a game where you just put on a beat and spit a few verses and then pass it to the next guy in the circle, he does the same thing, etc.Suddenly my anxiety jumps cause there's like no chance I can participate in this game, like I cant just freestyle rap even if its just a few lines, like no chance. They start it off and are rhyming well, even if its stupid stuff. And the guy looks to me as if I am to go and Im like lemme take this round out bro dont think Ive ever played it, hes like sure no prob.
> 
> ...


Bro this is cope behaviour. Music is giga cope especially rap.I would rather be non NT for this shit


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 10, 2020)

Sounds like a retarded game anyways. Were they black by any chance?


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 10, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Sounds like a retarded game anyways. Were they black by any chance?


One was Russian/slavic and he dealt drugs. Mostly weed and shrooms

The other was another white guy, who made electronic music and had tats everywhere and ear gauges


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> One was Russian/slavic and he dealt drugs. Mostly weed and shrooms
> 
> The other was another white guy, who made electronic music and had tats everywhere and ear gauges


Sounds scary


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Long story short, a Tinder girl i had hung out with once before invited over to her friends house where there were 2 girls and 3 guys. After the girls went to sleep us 3 guys were just chillin, they were friendly NT, talking about drugs, music, rap, etc. I wasnt participating that much in the convo since I dont do drugs and dont know current music so already I started to feel out of place
> 
> Anyway they wanna play a game where you just put on a beat and spit a few verses and then pass it to the next guy in the circle, he does the same thing, etc.Suddenly my anxiety jumps cause there's like no chance I can participate in this game, like I cant just freestyle rap even if its just a few lines, like no chance. They start it off and are rhyming well, even if its stupid stuff. And the guy looks to me as if I am to go and Im like lemme take this round out bro dont think Ive ever played it, hes like sure no prob.
> 
> ...


Peak autism, Legit just throw some bars jfl


SurgerySoon said:


> Dude, you already get hookups with hot girls on Tinder whenever you feel like starting up the app, what's the point in getting more surgery when you're already in the top 3-5% of males in terms of looks?
> 
> Just be glad you don't have my hulking monstrosity of a nose


He wants to reach Arvid levels of gl


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Had a very similar experience to this. They used to do this at frat parties. Some dudes would be drinking and smoking and then put a beat on and start throwing down lines and passing it around. I was sitting in the group drunk once and I remember them saying 'yo bro your turn' I legit just went 'i...ii....i can't rap' then got up, put my head down, and left. always remembered to never step foot in that circle again.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> One was Russian/slavic and he dealt drugs. Mostly weed and shrooms
> 
> The other was another white guy, who made electronic music and had tats everywhere and ear gauges


When 2 white guys outrap you, you know you lame.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 10, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> When 2 white guys outrap you, you know you lame.


I know, verbal IQ in the toilet


foreverugly1 said:


> Had a very similar experience to this. They used to do this at frat parties. Some dudes would be drinking and smoking and then put a beat on and start throwing down lines and passing it around. I was sitting in the group drunk once and I remember them saying 'yo bro your turn' I legit just went 'i...ii....i can't rap' then got up, put my head down, and left. always remembered to never step foot in that circle again.


This is what happened exactly. Brutal right. Why do u think u couldnt do it. Were u embarrassed or just no lines came to you naturally so say or another reason?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have very high linguistic IQ- always had a talent for stream of consciousness, did 52 gigs of standup, and released a few rap tracks in 2010. I also impressed experienced acting students in an acting/improv class in 2010.

Creative talent is genetic, but learning to let go of inhibition and just flow can be improved.

Try writing creatively for 10 minutes a day without stopping. Do not analyse at all what comes on the page. Just write and don't stop for 10 minutes.

Your creative side is not in the conscious mind. It's unconscious. Bringing it out is almost like a form of self hypnosis. The more you practice tapping into that unconscious side, the easier it will get.



Amnesia said:


> I know, verbal IQ in the toilet
> 
> This is what happened exactly. Brutal right. Why do u think u couldnt do it. Were u embarrassed or just no lines came to you naturally so say or another reason?


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I know, verbal IQ in the toilet
> 
> This is what happened exactly. Brutal right. Why do u think u couldnt do it. Were u embarrassed or just no lines came to you naturally so say or another reason?



Probably all of that. It probably comes natural to some people, but to me it straight up just feels weird trying to get a rhythm and make up lyrics and the whole time in my head I was just thinking "dude I'm going to make up some random rhymes and shit and they're gonna ridicule the shit out of me and they're so much better at this fukkkkkk" and then when time came I was just like aw fuck bye.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have no idea man, but this is a selfie I took a few hrs before I went over there
> 
> 
> View attachment 305740


You dont look as good here as ur other pics ngl


----------



## Hozay (Oct 13, 2020)

@Amnesia The more I read your threads the more I realize you're just like me but you look better. Social retards who look good but just don't fit in with normal people. It's truly hell ngl bro.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 13, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Anyway they wanna play a game where you just put on a beat and spit a few verses and then pass it to the next guy in the circle, he does the same thing


I stopped reading after this because I know how it ended, I cringe everytime I see somebody irl "freestyle"


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 13, 2020)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> This is fucking funny to me idk why, you just have to listen to rap and do NT shit overall to succeed in this


Rap is disgusting


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 13, 2020)

rap is for niggers, I would have stormed out that house on the spot


----------



## Lars2210 (Oct 13, 2020)

damn ppl still freestyling at a kickback lmao
wot is this 2008 
did they aks u for ur myspace too


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 13, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Damn, it sucks when other guys have better natural cheekbones than you when you have effin implants in your damn face


No Surgery can reacteate Natural beauty


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 13, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> No Surgery can reacteate Natural beauty
> View attachment 730053


he looks like an alien robot here


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 13, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> he looks like an alien robot here


He looks like a fierce turbo mogger lion


----------



## Amnesia (May 3, 2021)

the sooner u accept that u will never be NT the better ur life will become

Dont try to be something ur not, accept and then work with the brain wiring u have. Avoid situations where u know it will be a stressful embarrassment for u. If u are unsure what to say cause it might be awkward better to not say anything at all etc

@Enfant terrible


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the sooner u accept that u will never be NT the better ur life will become
> 
> Dont try to be something ur not, accept and then work with the brain wiring u have. Avoid situations where u know it will be a stressful embarrassment for u. If u are unsure what to say cause it might be awkward better to not say anything at all etc
> 
> @Enfant terrible


Unironically I struggle to participate in trends and shit, just not who I am I don't follow the latest nigger rapper. Brutal NT pill but you have the looks to compensate for and can get away with some autism (not entirely though)


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the sooner u accept that u will never be NT the better ur life will become
> 
> Dont try to be something ur not, accept and then work with the brain wiring u have. Avoid situations where u know it will be a stressful embarrassment for u. If u are unsure what to say cause it might be awkward better to not say anything at all etc
> 
> @Enfant terrible


legit


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 3, 2021)

You are not low IQ, its just that you overthink too much and dont let things go
NT people are dumb but they are more experienced in those things


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 3, 2021)

30 year old moment 😀


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> the sooner u accept that u will never be NT the better ur life will become
> 
> Dont try to be something ur not, accept and then work with the brain wiring u have. Avoid situations where u know it will be a stressful embarrassment for u. If u are unsure what to say cause it might be awkward better to not say anything at all etc
> 
> @Enfant terrible


Why did you bump this gay thread


----------



## Deleted member 13779 (May 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I start to feel bad like I am being a jerk and Im like "S-sorry guys, my brain just isnt wired like that, I think imma take off." They're like Bro its all good, we're sorry if we were pressuring you, just come back you dont gotta play, we feel bad now. But I just stumbled to the door and left


So, people were nice to you, accepted your differences, didn't tease or harangue you at all, but your internet-rotten narcissist brain interpreted this as some sort of horrible transgression or insult.

You are mentally _beta as fuck_.


----------



## Deleted member 13779 (May 3, 2021)

Solidcoin said:


> Could of said you're dyslexic, nt and iq mogged tbh


Dyslexic people can improvise verses just fine - some of the greatest poetic traditions in history (the Odyssey, the Quran, the works of African _griot_ and Balkan _guslars_) have their origin in pre-literate cultures.





In fact, these people _lose_ their poetic ability as soon as they learn to write.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 8, 2021)

Deleted member 1100 said:


> When even a puppet is more NT than you


why did i laugh so hard at this what the fuck


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 8, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> If you were ugly they wouldn't have said that


the power of looks and chad, being able to dodge NT mogs like nothing. Looks are everything.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 8, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> 30 year old moment 😀


32


----------

